# What to do after adding spirit essence



## Bark (6/6/20)

Hello All,

Can not find an answer to this so I'm hoping you may be able to help.

When I add the spirt mix to the alcohol, what is the best thing to do then? A mate says to shake it up every day, take the lid off and let the air out of it for a week. Others say leave for 2 weeks.

Keen to hear what the experts do between when they make a spirit and drinking it. My spirit of choice is Rum.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bark (4/3/21)

ahh I remember this unanswered post but have been on other forums that are actually useful. @admin not sure why I would want to be a supporting member given the above response.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (4/3/21)

@Bark it probably didn't get answered because this is a 'beer' brewing forum not a distilling forum, which has some legality issues.


----------

